

Cool iPhone app lets you acoustically measure distances of up to 25 meters - quadrix
http://iqtainment.wordpress.com/acoustic-rule

======
quadrix
Check out the discussion on Reddit, and grab some promo codes:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/m9scx/hello_riphone_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/m9scx/hello_riphone_it_took_me_200_hours_to_make_this/)

